# Ratings idea to punish Uber



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Unlike Lyft, Uber will not allow adjusting from a wrongful 1 star back to 5 star. Uber just won't nullify a wrongful rating for transparency sake. People are allowed to 1 star us and not leave feedback and we are stuck with zero clue as to what we did wrong as an Uber driver. What I think is a good idea is that drivers should just go offline for the night or a few days once they see rating go down. A single 1 star has big weight and just now I noticed it dropped me down to 4.87. i just drove a couple of drunks. Usually if a pax you recently drove gave you 1 star, it will reflect instantly and drop your ass. Then it will take you a long time to recover because Uber doesn't default ratings from Pax to 5 if Pax never rated. Lyft defaults ratings to 5 stars if Pax never rates, but Uber never does this because Uber actually wants you on the road longer and accepting more people so you can in turn get your ratings up by doing way more quantity.

Loads of drivers going offline after finding out Pax rated them 1 star without leaving feedback on why, will cause Uber to suffer. We can make Uber suffer just like Californians did guys. Let's do this. I'm in the Midwest btw.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> will cause Uber to suffer


.....will make the paying customer suffer.....some. Uber wouldn't really notice.......much since there wouldn't be that many 'going offline' to cause an alert.
Uber did not suffer in Calif. They just saw the writing on the wall from AB5 and decided to make the drivers happy. It worked......


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I understand the frustration with Uber's rating system while feeling more at ease with Lyft's. I want Uber to improve it too, but not enough drivers would bother even if they are just as frustrated. Even if they cooperated, like @SHalester mentioned, it wouldn't really make enough impact to get Uber's attention. The drivers using this forum are only a small portion of Uber drivers anyway.

If you've been driving past bar close time, maybe stop taking rides after that time for while and start your shifts a few hours earlier.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Clarity said:


> The drivers using this forum are only a small portion of Uber drivers anyway.


and in no way represent the possible million USA drivers. NO matter how loud we moan, cry, whine here it doesn't mean the other 99.99% of drivers give a poop. Many here forget that.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

He said "let's make Uber suffer"


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Unlike Lyft, Uber will not allow adjusting from a wrongful 1 star back to 5 star. Uber just won't nullify a wrongful rating for transparency sake. People are allowed to 1 star us and not leave feedback and we are stuck with zero clue as to what we did wrong as an Uber driver. What I think is a good idea is that drivers should just go offline for the night or a few days once they see rating go down. A single 1 star has big weight and just now I noticed it dropped me down to 4.87. i just drove a couple of drunks. Usually if a pax you recently drove gave you 1 star, it will reflect instantly and drop your ass. Then it will take you a long time to recover because Uber doesn't default ratings from Pax to 5 if Pax never rated. Lyft defaults ratings to 5 stars if Pax never rates, but Uber never does this because Uber actually wants you on the road longer and accepting more people so you can in turn get your ratings up by doing way more quantity.
> 
> Loads of drivers going offline after finding out Pax rated them 1 star without leaving feedback on why, will cause Uber to suffer. We can make Uber suffer just like Californians did guys. Let's do this. I'm in the Midwest btw.


When I get hit with 1 star I usually take a couple of days off, I've always been like this. Makes me so unmotivated to work.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Strike for default 5 stars. That is what we need to do to get Media's attention.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> That is what we need to do to get Media's attention.


just the regular members here? Oh yeah, that will get notice.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Don't worry about your stupid rating. Stars don't pay the bills.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

SHalester said:


> just the regular members here? Oh yeah, that will get notice.


If the regular members on here did get the media's attention, it would either be for a mass murder or mass suicide. Not sure which..


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Unlike Lyft, Uber will not allow adjusting from a wrongful 1 star back to 5 star. Uber just won't nullify a wrongful rating for transparency sake. People are allowed to 1 star us and not leave feedback and we are stuck with zero clue as to what we did wrong as an Uber driver. What I think is a good idea is that drivers should just go offline for the night or a few days once they see rating go down. A single 1 star has big weight and just now I noticed it dropped me down to 4.87. i just drove a couple of drunks. Usually if a pax you recently drove gave you 1 star, it will reflect instantly and drop your ass. Then it will take you a long time to recover because Uber doesn't default ratings from Pax to 5 if Pax never rated. Lyft defaults ratings to 5 stars if Pax never rates, but Uber never does this because Uber actually wants you on the road longer and accepting more people so you can in turn get your ratings up by doing way more quantity.
> 
> Loads of drivers going offline after finding out Pax rated them 1 star without leaving feedback on why, will cause Uber to suffer. We can make Uber suffer just like Californians did guys. Let's do this. I'm in the Midwest btw.


If driver unity worked....if only.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Omg, so much attention placed on a meaningless stat, stars! A 1 star drops you .01 if you've been driving for a while. Who cares. It's your false sense of wounded pride that is talking. Stars don't pay the bills!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Strike for default 5 stars. That is what we need to do to get Media's attention.


News flash!!!! Media doesn't gaf.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I don't understand how this is going to harm Uber. Seems like the innocent passenger is the one being harmed.

oh, and, eff Uber's rating system.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

My first 1 star, I curled up in my trunk and slowly closed it so nobody would see my tears.

Now I get a 1 star, I’m happy. Means I won’t ever see that picky mf’er again.

Thats if I even noticed it.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I don't care at all.
My 1*s came from the Rock and Roll Marathon traffic shut down, stuck in traffic on the Coronado Bridge. Stuff I couldn't control.

My average is 496, so joke 'em.

5 years ago I did turn down a one way street the wrong way, for 10 seconds. I earned that 1*, but it dropped off my average years ago.


----------

